# Trailer guide posts



## Ringo Steele (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi folks,
Just thought I'd share my home-made guide post design, and solicit any comments or improvement suggestions...

It is made from 1" x 1" angle steel, galvanized hardware, and 1 1/4" PVC. I am going to mount the lights up on them too, but haven't gotten to that stage yet. I have it all assembled, and am going to break it all down for primer and paint. I have a painted trailer, so I didn't go galvanized with the angle steel, and on a tight budget too. I have about $35 in it.

They look wide for the boat, but my hull is narrower at the stern than amidships, so it is actually only about a half-inch clearance at that point.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 2, 2014)

_Hey Ringo pretty cool,

I did something similar on mine but used aluminum instead of steel. I use the boat mostly in salt water. _


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Guides are a great addition to any trailer for several reasons.

They keep the lights from being submerged, prolonging their life, especially in salt water.

They put the lights up higher, so mental midget texting tailgaters MIGHT see them before putting your outboard through their radiator if you should have to come to a sudden stop when another mental midget pulls out in front of you, or slams on brakes to make a last-second turn.

And, the guides come in very useful when you have to back down a steep ramp with an empty trailer. Without guides, you may lose sight of the trailer, and start veering or even jack-knifing. With the guides, you have a reference as you back down the ramp.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jan 2, 2014)

These are the first time I have had guides on a trailer, and I am looking forward to useing them. I would have gone with aluminum, but I think the steel , properly primed and painted, will last as long as the poor trailer I have :roll: ! I am planning on getting the galvanized trailer my father-in-law has at some point soon, but it will need some renovations on the running gear on it. I will go galvanized at that point, probably with something like these... https://www.easternmarine.com/large-vertical-bunk-bracket-5-x-10-10162g .

Dave...I've definitely got to look into those lights! Me like! Nice build on that boat too!

PSG-1... I know what you mean about not being able to see the trailer when it is empty. That is one of the things that caused me grief on the ramps. I shouldn't have that problem now though. =D> :mrgreen:


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 2, 2014)

=D> Looks good to me.


----------



## pafree (Jan 2, 2014)

have you thought about the bracket you are going to put the lights on the poles with? i like country dave's led strips but kind of out of the budget right now. my plan is still the development stage and looking for ideals.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's an idea for a bracket:





Made from a piece of 1/8" diamondplate aluminum, riveted to the aluminum pole with 1/4" rivets.


----------



## Country Dave (Jan 3, 2014)

_That's pretty much what I did on my 1442 _


----------



## JMichael (Jan 3, 2014)

I love the elevated lights on my current trailer. It's not the first one I've had with elevated lights but this one came with a slight twist to others that I've done or owned in the past. I can't take credit for it, but I will not have another one without it. It has the basic elevated tail light on the back side of the guides. 







But the front side has yellow marker lights. And if you've ever backed up a trailer at night, empty or loaded, into tight spaces, with nothing more than some not so great backup lights on your vehicle, you'll love having something like this. I would never have imagined that it would make such a huge difference, but it makes all the difference in the world when backing your trailer up in the dark.


----------



## chevyrulz (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice job! yours look a lot beefier than mine

I made my own guide posts from steel flatstock 1.25" wide, 0.25" thick which cost $8 each from home depot. I bent the steel flatstock by hand in my bench vice. They're surprisingly sturdy, & plenty strong enough to bounce off of in my little 1436 even in a swift current. I primed them before installation to inhibit corrosion. the steel flatstock is bolted to the trailer frame with galvanized 5/16" bolts & lock washers, & capped with 1.25" PVC. The trailer already had good lights, so I left those where they sat. I think the total cost was under $20 if memory serves. Here's a few pictures:


----------

